# 2/20/11~Pulled Pork Bread (2 ways)



## smokin relaxin steve

Hey All,

I didn't get to smoke this weekend but i had some Pulled Pork saved from a few weeks ago (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102957/2-pork-butts-1-sweet-1-savory-w-qview)... Some on the sweeter side and some on the Savory Side... I decided to get some use out of them so i figured i would make Pulled Pork Bread (like pepperoni bread)... Plus i had been planning on that for some time now... So i decided to do one BBQ Style & the other Italian Style...

Saturday i mixed up my dough and set it in the fridge overnight to rise... Sunday i sauteed some Fresh Spinach w/ Garlic & S-n-P to go with the Italian Style...








I let the spinach cool and drain while i prepared the BBQ Style

spread out the dough
	

		
			
		

		
	







I laid out Munster & Cheddar than topped with Sweet Pulled Pork and a little more cheese...







Added some Sweet Baby Rays







I rolled that and set it aside... laid out my next piece of dough for the Italian style and topped it w/ Provolone







I had a little Pepperoni left over in the fridge so i figured "Why not???"







I added the Pork and than the Spinach
	

		
			
		

		
	













I rolled that and set it with the other... I than scored the tops to reduce the chance of a cheese blow out..







I Preheated the oven to 400 and baked them for about 35-45min (or until golden brown)...







Italian Style
	

		
			
		

		
	







& BBQ Style
	

		
			
		

		
	







I was very happy with the end results... I will be doing this again down the road... thanks for looking... (PS-sorry for poor pic quality, had to use the Cell Phone)...


----------



## mrsb

Those both look good. Nice job


----------



## redneck69

that looks awesome


----------



## carson627

Nice!  They look really good Steve.


----------



## arnie

NICE JOB!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have got to try that


----------



## bmudd14474




----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious! Great job!


----------



## fpnmf

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain

WoW them look great. I am for sure going to have to try this. Thanks for posting


----------



## scarbelly

Looking great - I need to give that a try


----------



## les3176

They look awesome! their like a calzone or a stromboli...great idea!!


----------



## chefrob

nice! that looks like the MEGA version of my pork buns......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81649/pork-buns


----------



## boykjo

Did you use high gluten flour. I have been trying to make bread for puff pastry and was told I needed  to use high gluten flour. The all purpose flour wouldnt work for me.

Yours looks great


----------



## chefrob

always use bread flour............


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

That looks ridiculously good.!  I haven't tackled making my own bread yet, but that makes me want to try!


----------



## czarcastic

Would you be willing to tell more about your dough recipe?

I've tried this a few times with disappointing results.  The bread is always soggy on the bottom.

Care to divulge your secret?  These look great!


----------



## chef willie

les3176 said:


> They look awesome! their like a calzone or a stromboli...great idea!!


Great job, Steve. Another thing to put on my list. Exactly what I was thinking Les....calzones. Pizza joint we go to here makes Pizza Rolls, about the size of your fist. His pizza dough wrapped around some pepperoni with a little sauce & some motz inside. Served with a side of sauce and ranch for dipping. GF's favorite....so will def be making these. Pepperoni for her & hot Italian sausage for me.


----------



## chef willie

Czarcastic said:


> Would you be willing to tell more about your dough recipe?
> 
> I've tried this a few times with disappointing results.  The bread is always soggy on the bottom.
> 
> Care to divulge your secret?  These look great!


Just a thought on this.....if you have a favorite pizze place they might sell you one of their pizza balls. Also, a market I frequent sells fresh pizza dough balls in the cheese section for a buck. The quality isn't bad and if I'm in a hurry they work pretty well.


----------



## rbranstner

That looks very awesome. I still have to try the whole dough thing. I just can't seem to get into that. Maybe I will make the meat part and the wife can make the dough part. Now that sounds like a plan. Great looking food!


----------



## Bearcarver

That looks GREAT, Steve !!!!

Especially the last two shots !!!!

MMMMMMmmmmmm......,

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Thanks Everyone! I really appreciate you guys taking the time to look!

Yes this was very similar to a Calzone or a Stromboli... I make things like this pretty often... Pepperoni, Cheese Steak, Spinach... all great fillers, but this was the first time i did pulled pork & I LOVED it!

I dont know if any of you are familiar with a Panzarotti... Now that is some good eating... I know it is local to me and started several years back, but the creators ended up closing there shop and opening up a small factory so they may have reached some of you who are in states close to me... Anyways, thats the next thing i want to try... its a pocket of dough stuffed with pizza topping and than deep fried... good stuff...

A few of you asked about the dough... I have a few different dough recipes... But recently (my last 2 times working with homemade dough) I used the recipe i got off of Uno's Website:  http://www.unos.com/about/press/2009/0109_1.html

This may not be as good if using for straight bread, but as far as Pizza and Pizza Bread Rolls this is some good stuff... Now, when i make a loaf bread i usually do a simple mixture of water, flour, dry active yeast and a little salt & sugar (all by eye)... I was thinking about trying a loaf of this stuff just to see the end result... I have been loving this recipe and i will be using it quite often for now on... I even made a deep dish pizza with it last weekend and it literally tasted like i picked it up from Unos...

If you are having trouble with getting your dough down pat than take *Chef Willie's* advise... most local mom & pop pizza joints or bakeries will be more than happy to sell you you pre measured dough balls... Before my GF's mom (they dont even buy any bread products, she does it all homemade once or twice a week) showed me how easy it is to make your own thats how i used to get it, & it usually is pretty darn cheap... But i still thinking making it on your own is a little bit more fun and better flavor...

Thanks again for looking everyone! I love sharring ideas on this site! SMF is the best!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Czarcastic said:


> Would you be willing to tell more about your dough recipe?
> 
> I've tried this a few times with disappointing results.  The bread is always soggy on the bottom.
> 
> Care to divulge your secret?  These look great!


Hey i posted the link to the recipe above...

When you say soggy are you talking about a loaf of bread, or more when you are making Pizza or something like what i did in this post?

You may want to invest in some stones... I would have used my pizza stone on this, but i was afraid the the 2 rolls were just to big... i still obtained a nice crisp bottom...

Now even if you are talking about a loaf of bread you can buy a loaf stone... made the same was as a pizza stone, just in the shape of a loaf pan... i highly recommend pizza & Loaf stones when working with bread & pizza type products... that will def help with your "soggy" problem.... it will give you a nice crisp outside and a soft center... plus it evenly distributes the heat...


----------



## shellbellc

I was also going to say they were stromboli's, then I saw you were from South Jersey and knew I didn't have to!  They look awesome!  Never tried the pulled pork either!  For your italian one, did your pork have any flavorings in besides just being smoked?  I'm thinking something like the Philly pork sammies, just plain smoked pulled pork, sharp prov, and broccoli rabe.  I can't believe pizza shops in Philly aren't offering up a stromboli like that!!

BTW I have had panzerotti's, a place we hang out down the shore used to sell them and they were awesome.  They have since stopped and I have been panzerottiless for about 5 years now...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great post!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Shellbellc said:


> I was also going to say they were stromboli's, then I saw you were from South Jersey and knew I didn't have to!  They look awesome!  Never tried the pulled pork either!  For your italian one, did your pork have any flavorings in besides just being smoked?  I'm thinking something like the Philly pork sammies, just plain smoked pulled pork, sharp prov, and broccoli rabe.  I can't believe pizza shops in Philly aren't offering up a stromboli like that!!
> 
> BTW I have had panzerotti's, a place we hang out down the shore used to sell them and they were awesome.  They have since stopped and I have been panzerottiless for about 5 years now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post!


Thanks :-)... I rubbed the Italian pork in the following before i smoked it (no exact measurement)

Seasond Salt

Italian Seasoning

Paprika

Cayenne

Garlic

Onion Powder

Mustard Powder

Rosemary
 

Oh yes, nothing like a South Philly Hot Roast Pork sandwich

They originated a town over from me (or so they say LOL), it was a small pizza shop... The demand was so great they have since closed opened up a small factory and now distribute to most of our local Pizzerias and other parts of the US... I would think they would maybe take mail orders...

www.*panzarotti*.net


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Sorry, I just wanted to clarify my above post(s) the Original Tarantini Panzarotti's first store (form the 1960's) is actually still open in the City of Camden...

Didnt want to post wrong or false info... thanks & sorry


----------



## jared101

Man, those look very tasty!


----------



## supercenterchef

looks great!  would you be willing to give us specifics like bread recipe, cook times and temps?


----------

